# Konica FT-1, lens recommendations?



## Foxwolfe (Sep 13, 2010)

I recently acquired a Konica FT-1 from my dad that came with a Tamron 28-70mm (I believe) and a Hexanon 135mm. I've since then purchased for it a 50mm f1.7 and 28mm f3.5 (both Hexanons) on eBay for 10 and 5 dollars respectively (before shipping ).

Now since these lenses are so cheap at the moment I thought I'd ask if there were any particular sizes that people recommend I look into or that were considered must haves, and if so what they were useful for.


----------



## compur (Sep 13, 2010)

The more common AR Hexanon lenses are often available at low cost but the
more rare lenses can be quite pricey -- like the 57/1.2, 85/1.8 and all the
lenses wider than 28mm.

There is a list here:
www.buhla.de - Overview Konica SLR Hexanon and Hexar lenses

Scroll down to the "AR bayonet" sections (the "F bayonet" lenses won't fit
your FT-1)


----------



## Foxwolfe (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the link, I had been to that site a few times recently to read over various info but hadn't looked around at what all is available there.

And 57mm 1.2 eh, interesting stuff, I just assumed that 1.4 was as low (or do I mean high? still working on all the technical terms and whatnot) as a few of these lenses went.


----------



## compur (Sep 13, 2010)

One Konica lens that has become a "cult favorite" is the 40mm f/1.8.
It's a compact "pancake" lens with a reputation for great sharpness.
They were once common and low priced but are now sought after and
go for about $50 or so.


----------



## bushpig (Sep 14, 2010)

compur said:


> One Konica lens that has become a "cult favorite" is the 40mm f/1.8.
> It's a compact "pancake" lens with a reputation for great sharpness.
> They were once common and low priced but are now sought after and
> go for about $50 or so.



Glad you brought this up, compur.

I actually have one of these on it's way to me right now.

But I went the smarter route!

There's a secret to buying this lens...and here it is...

Buy a Konica body that includes this. It's actually cheaper to buy this lens with a body than it is to buy it by itself. It's messed up and weird, but true. 

I got sick of seeing incredibly sharp images taken with lens and decided to get one. Plus, as a Konica fan, I felt I needed one. So I found an Autoreflex TC with the 40/1.8 and some generic zoom. I don't know if I'll keep the body or not. I have the original Auto-Reflex and love it. But what matters is that I paid around $45 or so (including shipping) for this when the lens itself usually goes for around $60.

Extra body, plus the lens I want!


----------



## bushpig (Sep 14, 2010)

compur said:


> The more common AR Hexanon lenses are often available at low cost but the
> more rare lenses can be quite pricey -- like the 57/1.2, 85/1.8 and all the
> lenses wider than 28mm.
> 
> ...



Oh. And as a Konica owner, you should have this site bookmarked. It's an amazing resource.


----------



## Foxwolfe (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice tip, I'll definitely keep my eye out for deals like that in the future.


----------



## bushpig (Sep 15, 2010)

Foxwolfe said:


> Nice tip, I'll definitely keep my eye out for deals like that in the future.



Do that. Trust me. 

Also, the camera and lens made it to me. It's great and tiny and finally gave me a reason to take the 50/1.7 off my Auto-Reflex. I'm hope to shoot with it tomorrow.


----------



## Foxwolfe (Sep 19, 2010)

I found something in the mail yesterday!







Now I know I don't need the extra lenses just yet as I still have plenty to still learn with just the 50mm 1.7 I have, but when I keep managing to get such good deals on them I can't help it 

The glass on this thing looks amazing btw, and I snagged it for 17 bucks!

Now I just gotta wait until I get my FT-1 back from Weber Camera as it had some issues and needed a CLA.

Thanks again for the advice fellas, I'm sure I'll have plenty more questions in the future.


----------



## bushpig (Oct 2, 2010)

Foxwolfe said:


> The glass on this thing looks amazing btw, and I snagged it for 17 bucks!



Good deal! I just got another 40mm myself. Someone on a forum was offering a free Konica FP-1 with the 40/1.8 on it. The FP-1 was my first SLR and mine is having mirror problems. And it's not worth it to me to pay for repair on a camera with no manual controls. So for less than $10 (shipping) I got a working FP-1 and another 40/1.8 to play with. I might pass the Autoreflex TC to someone else interested in film photography (without the 40/1.8!). I'll probably offer the non-working FP-1 for parts.


----------



## Foxwolfe (Dec 19, 2010)

So I found my first really good craigslist find today, check out my new little friend.






50 dollars well spent!


----------



## compur (Dec 19, 2010)

^ A great find!  Hard to come by these days.


----------



## j-dogg (Dec 20, 2010)

80-200 2.8 is a pretty nice lens as well.


----------

